# Fresh Water Tank - Drain Valve Mod



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

So I went to fill tank for the first time since I purchased the trailer a few months ago. Water began to leak from the OEM drain valve. The OEM valve is a funky set up....too many pieces = more places to leak. The OEM valve consists of plastic/nylon compression fittings with barbs and hose.

I removed the entire assembly from bottom of tank fitting (female 1/2" NPT).

I used a gray plastic 1/2" NPT irrigation/water nipple 2.5" long. I also used a 1/2" NPT PVC water ball valve. I connected one end of nipple to tank fitting and to the other end to the ball valve (teflon tape on both ends). Works perfect and not a drop! It even hangs down 1"-2" less!


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

So nice job. 
Most of the outbacks I've seen have this.







Sticks down maybe 2", 180 to open


----------

